# Hardgainer who needs a nutrition plan- plz help!



## Maverick80 (Feb 28, 2004)

Hey I weigh about 135lbs currently. I have been working out for a good year or so now, and although my body shape has certainly changed I haven't put on much weight. I'm sick and tired of it and I want to put on as much mass as possible by summer. *punches the screen* I know I need a good nutrition plan so I know how much I need to eat and how much I am eating. Can someone please help, I don't know where to look. If someone can provide one or show me the direction to a good one I'd really appreciate it. 

I currently take ON 100% Whey. 
Thanks for your help. If information about my workout routine is needed I will provide that too. Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jill (Feb 28, 2004)

Start by posting your meals / workouts for people to evaluate. Include your marcos too. Check out Jodi's stickys also.


----------



## Maverick80 (Feb 28, 2004)

Ok first whats a macro? 2nd I don't really have planned meals that is my problem. And I have read the stickys, and I do see how to figure out how many calories and grams of protein etc. that I need. but its measuring & choosing the foods to accomplish that is what I need help with.

Workout Routine:
Sunday - Off
Monday - Off
Tuesday - Legs
Wednesday - Chest/Tri's
Thursday - Off
Friday - Back/Bi's
Saturday - Shoulders/Traps


----------



## Jodi (Feb 28, 2004)

Macros are protein, fat & carbs. etc.

Figuring out your macros are in the stickies.  Look further down.  However protein is 1.5-2G per lb of bw.


----------



## Maverick80 (Feb 28, 2004)

Ok guys here are my 'macros' for bulking, according to your sticky.

What I need to bulk:

Protein: 187.5 grams
Carbs:   225    grams
Fat:       50      grams

Now the tough part. What are the best foods to eat and when to full-fill those requirements? And with those requirements met how much weight could a person realistically see on gaining week by week?

Thanks again for you help.


----------



## Tha Don (Feb 28, 2004)

do something like this

Breakfast - 2 scoops of whey, bowl of oats, bananna

Snack (mid- morning) - 2 Tuna sandwiches, glass of milk, apple

Lunch - Pasta with a meat sauce, glass of milk, maybe a healthy sandwich too if ya hungry, some biscuits, piece of fruit to finish

Snack (when ya get home/mid- afternoon) - 2 scoops of whey, bowl of cereal (or a MRP if your at work)

Snack (late afternoon) - Grilled Steak/Chicken, jacket potatos, salad, glass of milk

*Pre/Post workout shakes to bracket your workout*

Dinner - Chilli or something like that, meat, vegtables, sweet potatos, rice... etc is is good

Before bed - Cottage cheese or/and (depending on goals) bowl of bran flakes, protien shake


thats just an example, thats what i have, you an ectomorph by the sounds of things so we don't have to be that strict when putting weight on, if you must eat an unhealthy meal every now and again its fine, but try and get into a eating routine like above, with many high protein and high carb meals, that will certainly help you put weight on, you will probably feel a lot stronger too if you get a good diet sorted

peace


----------



## Jill (Feb 28, 2004)

List YOUR CURRENT macros. Plus meals.


----------



## Maverick80 (Feb 28, 2004)

Jill - if you are asking what do I exactly take in at the moment pertaining to fats/carbs/proteins, I have no idea. That is why I came here and asked the questions I did. Gotta start somewhere.

Thanks for the help people! and anymore that can be given would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Tha Don (Feb 28, 2004)

http://www.maximuscle.com

go on there, and on the left click the link 'daily meal planner'

you will have to giv your email and they send you a access code

then you can choose what foods you eat and it calculates everything for you! protein, fats, carbs and cals!

it is a very good tool, really helped me sort my diet out!

go do it now

peace


----------



## Jill (Feb 28, 2004)

At the very least, list your meals then. Nobody is going to design a specific meal plan for you.


----------



## Maverick80 (Feb 28, 2004)

I think I am on the right track now Jill thanks. This isn't as hard as I thought it would be. Young d thanks alot for the site. Only trouble I'm having is putting in the serving size in grams for each of the things I'll be eating. Already making my grocery list


----------



## Jill (Feb 28, 2004)

Check out this fitday.com!!!


----------



## Maverick80 (Feb 28, 2004)

Haha that says its for weightloss, I guess it could be used to track your weight gain though hah. (in my case)


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 28, 2004)

Just eat as much good food as you possibly can.  The additional eating and training required to bulk is already time consuming enough.  I don't have time to be tracking my calories and meals and making them correlate to an exact plan.  However, I have been having pretty good success living off of the following items:

Cottage cheese
Peanut butter
Whey Protein
Protein Bars
Sandwiches
Tuna cans
Brewer's yeast
Egg whites
Cereal
Yogurt

In addition, I will eat another meal or two of whatever my family is eating.  A good basis for dinner items include seafood, whole wheat pasta, chicken, and steak.

I usually try to drink some juice (When I miss eating enough fruit) and eat a giant salad every day to maintain proper nutrition.  I also drink two glasses of water after every meal.  As well, I try to drink water periodically throughout the day.

Here is a typical day of eating for me, which I just pulled out of my ass:

Breakfast - 8 egg whites, giant bowl of cereal (4 servings or so), orange

Lunch - Peanut butter sandwich (Slathered all over), 1 scoop whey protein, brewer's yeast and apple juice

Meal3 - Lunchmeat sandwich, cottage cheese, and a salad

Dinner - Wholewheat pasta with meatsauce, cous cous, and a banana

Postworkout - 2 scoops whey protein, 2 cans of tuna, and milk

Presleep - 1 scoop whey protein, a little PB


----------



## Maverick80 (Feb 28, 2004)

Jill holy crap this site is awesome! If I set my goal date for lets say June 17th (almost 4 months) What is a reachable goal for someone who really dedicates themselves. 

In other words if keeping to my new diets and work outs what is a reasonable amount of weight I could try to gain within 4 months?


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Maverick80 *_
> Jill holy crap this site is awesome! If I set my goal date for lets say June 17th (almost 4 months) What is a reachable goal for someone who really dedicates themselves.
> 
> In other words if keeping to my new diets and work outs what is a reasonable amount of weight I could try to gain within 4 months?



It depends how far along you are in your training, among many other things.  I gained about 30 pounds (165 to 195) in the first 6 months of my training.  The next 5 pounds have taken me another 2-3 months.


----------



## Jill (Feb 28, 2004)

I just use fitday to find the macros of different foods, that all!


----------



## Premo55 (Feb 28, 2004)

Whoa Cowpimp, you eat a lot of food. What do you weigh? And what's brewer's yeast used for?

Peace.


----------



## Vieope (Feb 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CowPimp *_
> It depends how far along you are in your training, among many other things.  I gained about 30 pounds (165 to 195) in the first 6 months of my training.  The next 5 pounds have taken me another 2-3 months.



_ Muscles ? No steroids ? Cool._


----------



## Paynne (Feb 29, 2004)

I didn't track my diet well until I started using fitday.  You can't break it down by meal but other than that I think the site is smokin.


----------

